# Looking for couples to take part in a fertility journey with Klinikk Hausken



## DiddleyDo (Jan 22, 2015)

We have partnered with Klinikk Hausken to offer one couple the chance for free IVF treatment including travel costs. More information is on our website. https://www.fertilityroad.com/fertility-journey/ivf-treatment-with-klinikk-hausken-11651/


----------

